# New Bristol 29.9 Owner



## pmagistro (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi!

I'm Phil. I just purchased a 1978 Bristol 29.9 in Maryland and am starting in on a refit with hopes to sail the Chesapeake and beyond starting later this winter. I've been sailing on and off for fifteen years or so but this is my first cruising boat. I've got my work cut out for me: replacing through-hulls, hoses, adding and upgrading electronics (chartplotter, new vhf, solar, inverter, bilge), etc, but overall the boat is in structurally good shape with a good working Yanmar and I'm excited to learn my way through all the systems. 

I've been reading the forums for months and eager to be a part of the community. I'll take all the advice I can get! Nice to meet you all!

Phil


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Welcome to Sailnet. Ask away! You will get lots of helpful advise.

And of course...We do love pictures


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Phil.

You've purchased the best cruising boat ever made.

Ken


----------

